# Remington 7600 30-06 good or bad



## killadoe

Hey I just traded a sporterized Mauser 30-06 with a 24 inch Gibbs barrel for a remington 7600 pump 30-06. Was it a good trade or did I mess up?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I have never owned one but I did hunt with a couple over the years. Good guns, decent accuracy and nice for quick followup shots. My cousin and uncle used them. So did a couple neighbors and friends. The first deer I took was with a Model 760. in a 30.06.

Clean it well and lube it and you should have a good reliable shooter for years to come!


----------



## killadoe

Man I appreciate thte input, I was just curious because someone told me that they will hang up. If its anything like my old 870 shotgun there shouldnt be any problems....Thanks and Take Care....


----------



## huntingtim08

i just got a new remington 7600 30-06 semi auto and ive been told they are good guns. i havent shot it yet but im looking forward to it.


----------



## killadoe

7600 is a pump, you are talking about the 7400 which is the semi auto. I had a 742 once which is the 7400's older brother and it was a great gun. My hunting buddy has a 7400 and he has killed four with it already this year. Great gun no problems.....Take Care


----------



## huntingtim08

yeah i ment 7400 it was a mistype. i was looking at the same pump to buy but it was sold before i bought it.


----------



## buckseye

it's a very good gun


----------



## killadoe

I sure hope so cause I sure am going to depend on it... Thanks Take Care


----------



## Remington 7400

The 7600 and 7400 both in 30-06 are among the best brush guns and deer getters in the world. You will have no problems out of either if you take care of them.

Of the 6 people I hunt with they use:
Remington 742 .30-06
Remington 7400 .270
Browning BAR .30-06
Browning BAR .300 Win
Ruger M77 7mm Mag
Remington 700 .270

They all are good guns, but the Remington autos and Browning autos are awesome, as you can tell, we do alot of shooting, and we all tag out every year!
 
I use a Remington 7400 .30-06 
:lol: 
When we all go to the woods, there are 5 autos with us!
You should be in our deer camp, it loks like a secne from Iraq! 5 infantry men and 2 snipers!
:beer: :eyeroll: :beer:


----------



## Zekeland

7400 pump , only deer rifle used to this date. Very reliable and accurate. Tough trigger pull, may need to get that adjusted.


----------



## bandman

i got a 7600 pump "270" and i love it. the only thing is i cant give up my first deer rifle my dad bought me, a 270 ruger. (synthetic stainless) anyway the 7600 was my brother's first gun and he shot it for years before moving up to a tikka 7mm, he made a very big mistake in his words by getting rid of it and to this day regrets it 100%. my uncle shoots a 7600 270 also and absolutely loves it. its a light gun to carry in the cattails and trees. i think they are very nice looking 'traditional' deer hunting gun too.


----------



## nutt

love it...killed alot of deer.


----------



## 147 Grain

Concerning my new Remington 7400 in 30-06:

Initially, the first 50 rounds produced jams every third or fourth round, so I went to work on it by bedding the action / stock / installing a LimbSaver Barrel De-Resonator / adjusting the trigger to 3 lbs., and dry-firing / working the action 1,000 times.

A major and very thorough cleaning of the action and chamber was performed. Did I say take your time and pay close attention to detail in cleaning the action / chamber / bolt?

Afterwards, the 7400 30-06 has not jammed in the last 500 rounds and is shooting groups that vary between 7/8" and 1 1/8" off a benchrest and 1 3/4" to 2" groups offhand - using 180-gr. Federal Solid Base rounds.

Speer Hot Core 165-gr. were slightly more accurate and shot the smaller groups, with the 180-gr.'s being the largest, but not my a large margin.

Will try some Nosler Ballistic Tips and AccuBonds next.

Steve

P.S. Groups definitely opened up when the barrel's hot, but no accuracy problems in firing a quick 4-round magazine from a cold barrel, as in the worst case hunting situation.


----------

